#  > انجمن آموزش الكترونیک >  > طراحی مدار چاپی | PCB Design Tools and Tutorial >  > مشکل: درخواست راهنمایی

## 2elyas

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*2501*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## gadraj

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

